# custom vivariums



## Wadjet (Mar 6, 2008)

does anyone know anyone who does custom vivariums in or near the portsmouth area?
good prices etc...


----------



## vampkittie (Jan 12, 2008)

Try Lotus Nut

He is based in Surrey and did a fantastic job on my stack


----------



## Wadjet (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks for that.
will have a look:2thumb:


----------



## Wadjet (Mar 6, 2008)

does he have a website by the way? or is he just on here?


----------



## vampkittie (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't think he has a website but if you send him a PM I'm sure he will get back to you


----------



## Wadjet (Mar 6, 2008)

done, waiting for a reply lol


----------



## Flutterbye (May 14, 2008)

try this site may give you an idea of what you're looking for and prices Viv Builder, supplying vivariums to UK Reptile Hobbyists


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

PM sent!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Flutterbye said:


> try this site may give you an idea of what you're looking for and prices Viv Builder, supplying vivariums to UK Reptile Hobbyists


Or just double Lotus Nuts prices and delivery time..


----------



## Flutterbye (May 14, 2008)

Meko said:


> Or just double Lotus Nuts prices and delivery time..


 
wasnt trying to put anyone out of a potential job on the forum, just helping ....the person was asking for custom vivs to look at so i gave a link.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

aye i realise that, just that vivbuilder are a shop (judging by their website) so they have higher overheads than viv builders on here which bumps their prices up


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Well i've waited a considerable amount of time now just on a quote from Mr lotus, which i still havent received and yet hes still here touting for business. To have to now wait a further who knows how many weeks for a product, i think i'll try someone a tad more professional.

Marina


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

try putting your toys back in the pram and asking again incase he's forgotten / lost the details.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I did ask again!!

Marina


----------



## vampkittie (Jan 12, 2008)

I would deffinately not recommend vivbuilder....I wont go into anymore detail incase of starting arguments (I had heard that they had stopped trading anyway)

Lots Nut takes great care in putting the quote together in a well layed out doccument...for this reason it does take some time 

Once the money is transfered he is very fast working and provides great quality for the price


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

vampkittie said:


> I would deffinately not recommend vivbuilder....I wont go into anymore detail incase of starting arguments (I had heard that they had stopped trading anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> yes it seems viv builders has ceased trading.


----------



## jodyt (May 31, 2008)

i allways make my own,and im really really bad at woodwork,its really easy the last one i made looks better and is far more sturdy than pet shop brought ones and it only cost me (excludeing lighting and heating) £50


----------

